# CIVVYU-ROTP question



## Fowl (30 Sep 2022)

_I was accepted to ROTP but was not accepted to RMC during the pandemic. At that time I was told I was approved to attend a civilian university through the ROTP to complete the remaining 2 years of my degree, however that option was currently suspended/unavailable due to covid for most trades (infantry being the one I applied for).
Can anyone confirm if ROTP at a civilian university has opened back up or is it still only for select trades?

Any info would be much appreciated, thanks. _


----------

